# Philippe Clement Bite Suits



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

I have just received a new shipment of bite suits. You can check them out here: http://www.philippeclementusa.com/ForSale.html


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

WOW. some sweet designs!


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Tim for the compliment. You would be surprised at some of the unbelievable designs that they come up with.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

So are any of them sold yet? I really dig that grateful dead suit but would have to wait for my tax returns. Also can you pm me with the individual measurements of the larger used suits you have available. Thanks Greg


----------

